

Why I removed my sensitive files from Google Drive - tomvangoethem
http://vagosec.org/2014/02/google-drive-clickjacking-vulnerability/

======
CPAhem
If you're storing sensitive files on Google Drive, it is a good idea to
encrypt them: [http://www.syncdocs.com/how-to-set-up-google-drive-
encryptio...](http://www.syncdocs.com/how-to-set-up-google-drive-encryption/)

~~~
matt_heimer
Or maybe not willing upload sensitive files to other peoples servers. Don't
upload anything that you can't live with being public.

